

Stratasys acquires MakerBot, the one firm that could have disrupted it - donohoe
http://qz.com/96109/stratasys-just-acquired-makerbot-the-one-3d-printing-firm-that-could-have-disrupted-it/

======
sbierwagen
The _one_ firm? There are dozens of companies making cheap 3d printers. I can
list a dozen without stopping to draw breath. Up!, Makergear, Printrbot,
RepRapPro, Shapercube, etc etc etc.

This isn't even counting the non-FDM machines, like the Formlabs UV resin
printer.

